# Good Luck to those at CPE Nationals



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else is going, but if you see me there- come say hi! Good luck to everyone competing! :wild: :gsdsit:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Good luck to you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck~~~!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey! I happen to be going... Maybe I will see you around!?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Good luck! I told my trainer to look for Pimg!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I love my mikko- I'm in group H4.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> I love my mikko- I'm in group H4.


Okay. I'll tell her. She's competing with two border collies and a staffy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Pimg's first Nationals Q! She also Q'd in jumpers.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yeah! proud of everyone!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Results posted here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-games-reserve-high-standard.html#post5622473


----------

